# 2004 F250 6.0 Diesel is it good for a plow truck



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey everone I'm looking at 2 trucks one is a 2004 F250 6L Diesel are they good or run away? The truck looks great but I don't know how many miles they are good for and how they are to plow with?

Thanks for any info


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Good truck, IMO.
Have a dealer run an Oasis on the VIN to see it's repair history if an.

If you scroll down a little bit, there is another thread on this:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77151


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i love mine..plows liek a D8 cat


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

we love our 6.0l in our 2004 F350. its a great plow truck


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine is great.Noproblems with 121k.Still has original brakes.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I Love mine the 6.0 has plenty of power, it plows like a tank. Just be ready to put new ball joints in it as the SD are known for eating ball joints.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Yep, I second what ******* said. Especially with the heavier diesel engine, you'll be putting new BJs on there in no time, unless they've already been done. That'd be nice.

I don't own a 6.0, and honestly, I probably never will. But that's my choice. Too much bad press. But as you can see, there are alot of very happy owners out there who truly work that engine.

It seems like either you love 'em or hate 'em. But I can imagine that they're probably great to plow with.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

A+++ Highly recommended. My '04 F350 6.0 outplows the 3/4 ton dodge gasser I plow next to like crazy. I always get comments on how she pushes through the snow like it isn't even there.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I love my 04f250 6.0

Pushes like a dream.,,

Tons of power.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a 2006 6.0 and a 2001 7.3. Both have plowed since they were new. I set of ball joints in the 2001. Thats not too crazy? Both plow great. there is nothing wrong with the 6.0 especially in there later years. In the 04' I know they had a few problems that needed updating. 
I added a 08' CTD to the fleet and it spanks the super duty's.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got a new 08 5.4 but my 06 w/ the 6.0 is still running strong w.over 113,000 milea and no major problems. Avg 14mpg city and hwy


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I got the truck tonight thanks guys.. I'll post some photo's Sat it drove great on the way home and it didn't have any ball joint sounds so they might be good the place that had it kept it up to date.
I only paid 10,000 I think it's a good price for the truck.
Now I have to sell the old one and get a plow ASAP for this one.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

good truck but beware of the egr system


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's some photo's of the new truck we got. drove it around for a bit today boy it rides nice.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

Good looking truck love my 06 F250 6.0 six speed not a single problem yet has 89000 miles


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a 03 6.0L and loved it but 173k on it then traded it in,now have a 05 and love the truck,pushes better than my old gas job.wesport


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks just like mine. I had a cap on mine but made the dealer take it off and put a bed liner in. I love plowing with my truck.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

You will be happy with the 6.0L, I have 137k on mine, and it wasn't driving to church on sundays or going to get groceries. It pulls 20k trailers on a daily basis and pushes snow 4 months out of the year. I almost feel sorry for the guy that buys it after I'm done lol


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

ducatirider944;731250 said:


> You will be happy with the 6.0L, I have 137k on mine, and it wasn't driving to church on sundays or going to get groceries. It pulls 20k trailers on a daily basis and pushes snow 4 months out of the year. I almost feel sorry for the guy that buys it after I'm done lol


I got lucky mine looks like it was driven by a sales man it's whole life  never a plow on it.

It's good to hear there are people who use the truck and like them, all I ever here and the whining, but I guess that's what the internet's for LOL
I think I'm going to get a Curtis 8 foot plow, I told them I want a trip edge I don't like the whole plow flopping over.
Did you know Curtis stopped making V plows 

Dan


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Buy a Boss, they still make v plows. wesport


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Well things change I got a 8 foot Fisher my wife and I are installing it our self's, we got a lot done tonight I'll have some shots of the install later this week


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's a few photo's of us putting the plow on, we did more work then photo taking


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice setup. Looks like you have a great garage to work in. It's nice having a wife who helps too. That's a good team.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Sweetpete;738618 said:


> Nice setup. Looks like you have a great garage to work in. It's nice having a wife who helps too. That's a good team.


My wife is great she a good sport when I ask for help, she's even gone out plowing before for me 

My garage is almost as good as my wife, it's been some work to get it where it is now.
4 bays high ceilings a lift a new heating system last year 2 wash bays and should I say AC in the summer. It makes it fun to go out there and work.

I checked today and the truck only drops about 1 inch when picking up the plow with 700Lbs in the bed.

Now we just need more snow


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

WOW!!!! I am so jealous. That's cool that you and the wife do stuff together. I think that's why me and my wife are so happy.

And with a garage like that, man........That's just sweet!!! Well done my friend. I'm sure the snow will come. As far as the truck dropping.... man, I have an 04 Superduty and that thing is just awesome. Even with the heavier diesel and bigger plow, you shouldn't have any suspension issues. 

Except like was mentioned in prior posts....you may be looking at ball joints down the road. I had mine done over last summer and went with MOOG. Greasable and heavy duty. Well worth the $700 or so.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Photo's finally of the truck and plow.

I have done the ball joints in my 99 F250 with a 7.3 I don't know why they charge so much, Maybe I should start doing front end work 

Thanks for the good words.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice looking rig man, your gonna love pushing snow with it. Not sure if you already know this or not but figured I would throw this in. The 6.0 need to be beat up to run good. They arent such a good set-up for running to the store down the street due to the vanes in the turbo need to open up to clean out. They have an EGR system which is known to clog up under long idle time. Best bet to do is block your egr system and stay far away from banks, edge and any of the big name tuner if your looking for extra power. Most problems that come with 6.0 are 03's and early build 04's which have faulty injectors. 04-05 have been known to have Hpop problems and all 6.0 are known for headgasket issues if tuned hot. If you have any questions just ask, I'm sure I can help.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nice looking rig and plow
ill also agree on the egr problems my 05 has gone through 2 since i got it 7,000 miles ago. i dont really idle it for long and if i do i have the high idle hooked up.
the dealer reccomends running a ctane booster in it to help clean it out


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

just tack weld the damn egr shut and never have a problem again


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

dont even need to do that. with the 03-04 years you can just throw a freeze plug in there


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whoa......hold the phone.....what???


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

so if you plug the EGR will it effect anything else? Or can't it just be cleaned if it get's clogged.

Also I have read that programmers are very bad for the 6.0L so I will stay far away from them.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

dissociative your right with welding it shut but alot of people are using freeze plugs and welding them shut on the 03-04's. On the 05+ 6.0's you gotta pull your up-pipe off cut the scoop and reweld it for turbulance reasons. The egr it's self is actually located right behined your intake elbow, infront of your oil filter. I've got some pics of mine that I'll load to show how my delete works. Some trucks throw a check engine light while others wont. Mine did but can be turned off with my tuner. You can clean your egr or even buy a new one but I've heard stories of them colgging back up in acouple months.As for programmers there's only one to buy and thats a custom SCT tuner. My truck ran a 13.9 on a tuner and exhaust and is daily driven and tows everyday. But like normal I'm searching for more power and it should be in the 12's by this spring on fuel and 11's on spray if i want to.


----------

